# Valorant et nouveau jeu dispo sur Mac



## Spaghetto (17 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour je voulais savoir si avec la nouvelle maj Big sur les dév de jeux genre Valorant etc pourrait sortir leur jeu sur Mac ou sa n'a rien à voir avec cette nouvelle mise à jour. Vu que je suis sur mac j'utilise un cloudgaming mais bon tout le monde sait que les perfs du cloudgaming sont rien comparés à celle du pc pur


----------

